# SAS Crush Anyone?



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone on here ever have a SAS crush? (don't mention names) If yes, how did you go about it?


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Repeatedly kill and bury it as it comes up. But who knows you might end up one of those who started relationships here. Go for it, fortune favors the brave.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes especially when I read a thread about people meeting their love here and I thought that sounded awesome. Who better than someone who can understand you and knows what you're going though. I'd say I have about 3 SAS crushes but they're not intense or anything, I just like them is all and hope something comes about our friendships but if nothing does I'm okay with that too.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A few. One I handled pretty awkwardly a few years ago. Some others were kind of minor, and then there's another one... But you know it's not like I'll meet these people especially the ones who don't live in my country and there's very low chance of reciprocation. In at least one case I'm the complete opposite of their type (to a pretty amusing degree,) which I think helps a little but not entirely annoyingly. Attraction is very useless.

Nothing could ever happen anyway because I'm too dysfunctional.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> and then there's another one...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Not really, I never wanted a socially anxious partner for fear of enabling each other to stay the same. I need to be around fully functioning people that encourage me to do stuff, it's proved key in my recovery.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Do I really have to not name names? That would be a cracking bit of exposure


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

best not, wouldn't want to embarrass anyone / make anyone puke lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Old crushes obv, I don't do that **** any more, but yeh, as a younger poster I had crushes here, some cos of how they looked, others cos of their personalities and posts. All just filling in blanks.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I've had two.

None of them post anymore.

One, while she wasn't banned, completely "blanked" out her entire profile.

Even when they both were posting more frequently, I was realistic about it and knew nothing would come of it so I didn't talk to either of them much.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

What's the worst that could happen? >_>


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

No


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


>


I don't understand the reaction to that part lol but it's cute.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Idk how you can have a crush on someone you can't even see.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

About 32 SAS members, I'd reckon but one them doesn't even have an account here, anymore, lol. And about 10 on the various SAS Discord channels, too, lol.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> CloudChaser said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think it means she is jokingly saying she is your new crush


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

There are cool people but I don't have any crushes. Really, in the sixteen or so years I've spent on forums off and on, I've had hardly any crushes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> A few. One I handled pretty awkwardly a few years ago. Some others were kind of minor, and then there's another one... But you know it's not like I'll meet these people especially the ones who don't live in my country and there's very low chance of reciprocation. In at least one case I'm the complete opposite of their type (to a pretty amusing degree,) which I think helps a little but not entirely annoyingly. Attraction is very useless.
> 
> Nothing could ever happen anyway because I'm too dysfunctional.


 Unfortanately, I don't think a free American citizenship exactly sweetens the deal these days.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

One, but ages ago. Also she doesn't appear to come on this site anymore.



Lostbeauties said:


> Idk how you can have a crush on someone you can't even see.


There's a photo thread here so people get to put a face to a username. Also, personalities are attractive too, depending on what kind of personality you're into.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Superficial crushes? Yes. Quite a few. Most of them know it because they posted pics and I just blurted out the first thing that came to mind. I don't think I have any crushes where I haven't at least said (*more or less) "you're hot".

Occasionally it's really just the person's whole vibe I crush on. Likely, they know who they are too. I'm not nearly as shy online (usually) as I am IRL.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Kinaibhlan said:


> Yes especially when I read a thread about people meeting their love here and I thought that sounded awesome. Who better than someone who can understand you and knows what you're going though. I'd say I have about 3 SAS crushes but they're not intense or anything, I just like them is all and hope something comes about our friendships but if nothing does I'm okay with that too.


I don't know if a SA relationship would be good long term because nobody would push the other forward! It would turn into a chill at home boring relationship.



Persephone The Dread said:


> A few. One I handled pretty awkwardly a few years ago. Some others were kind of minor, and then there's another one... But you know it's not like I'll meet these people especially the ones who don't live in my country and there's very low chance of reciprocation. In at least one case I'm the complete opposite of their type (to a pretty amusing degree,) which I think helps a little but not entirely annoyingly. Attraction is very useless.
> 
> *Nothing could ever happen anyway because I'm too dysfunctional.*


awww...but yeah if they aren't even in your country its probably for the best not to do anything.



Lostbeauties said:


> Idk how you can have a crush on someone you can't even see.


Maybe not a serious crush but a more lighthearted one right? Like you enjoy their posts and what they have to say? I could see relationships evolving between people especially using tools such as skype to talk face to face.



Mabel Pines said:


> About 32 SAS members, I'd reckon but one them doesn't even have an account here, anymore, lol. And about 10 on the various SAS Discord channels, too, lol.


Damn man that's hardcore. You must get crushes very easily! yikes!


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Maybe not a serious crush but a more lighthearted one right? Like you enjoy their posts and what they have to say? I could see relationships evolving between people especially using tools such as skype to talk face to face.


Hmmm I wouldn't call that a crush, I'd say that's more of a liking for someone online. But I guess you can say crush, that word is pretty loose in any context I guess. I've heard there have been romance stories on here before that have turned into real life romances so I think that's pretty cool. Have you ever fallen for someone you met online?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mabel Pines said:


> About 32 SAS members, I'd reckon but one them doesn't even have an account here, anymore, lol. And about 10 on the various SAS Discord channels, too, lol.


I hope im one of them.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Anyone on here ever have a SAS crush? (don't mention names)


Yep.



> If yes, how did you go about it?


"Go about it"...? Well, a few times I tried to show interest and engage in conversations with them, but they always ignored me and chatted with other women instead. :rain An ugly old cow like me trying to chat them up probably really disturbed them, and I don't like to make people uncomfortable. So I learned to just keep such things to myself. Now I go about doing nothing.

I seem to get far fewer SAS crushes nowadays...maybe because like half the people here now seem to be one or two trolls. And they aren't even any good at it.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes. Yes I have.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Sometimes I do. I don't expect anything from it obviously, but it's fun to spark a conversation with them. Most usually stop coming here, though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There's a handful of people here I'd classify as relationship material. Does that count?


Really I'm just here for the cake and friendships to be found.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Only two. One panned out to irl, went terrific. The other was pretty tenuous, with no real glimmer of hope anyway.

It's been ages since all that though, I feel jaded lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

riverbird said:


> Yes. Yes I have.


I have a crush on you. Is that okay, lol?


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Mabel Pines said:


> About 32 SAS members, I'd reckon but one them doesn't even have an account here, anymore, lol. And about 10 on the various SAS Discord channels, too, lol.


I like your numbers man


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Duh.

Over a decade coming to this site... They've come and gone.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Nothing could ever happen anyway because I'm too dysfunctional.


 As dysfunction increases, my desire and 'bother' with the very idea decreases.

I do still take notice, present tense. It's good that still happens? Yes, there is still some 'human' left in me.

Maybe in another life.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

AllGlad said:


> I like your numbers man


Thanks. 0


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> "Go about it"...? Well, a few times I tried to show interest and engage in conversations with them, but they always ignored me and chatted with other women instead. :rain An ugly old cow like me trying to chat them up probably really disturbed them, and I don't like to make people uncomfortable. So I learned to just keep such things to myself. Now I go about doing nothing.
> 
> I seem to get far fewer SAS crushes nowadays...maybe because like half the people here now seem to be one or two trolls. And they aren't even any good at it.


So I know I don't post much but I do read people's post sometimes, and you always seem so kind & thoughtful you're one of the few here. I can relate which is why maybe I feel somehow close to you, anyway I think I've seen you're picture(definitely not an ugly old cow) You would be a catch to any guy who would be smart enough to be interested in you.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm willing to bet the ratio of males having crushes on females on this site versus females having crushes for males on this site is about a hundred to zero.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

A surprisingly large number of people have crushes on this site. Well maybe it isn't so surprising


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

EggsBenedict said:


> I'm willing to bet the ratio of males having crushes on females on this site versus females having crushes for males on this site is about a hundred to zero.


And the reciprocation rate is the reason why some of the males have now redirected googly-eyes towards other males. 0


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

EggsBenedict said:


> I'm willing to bet the ratio of males having crushes on females on this site versus females having crushes for males on this site is about a hundred to zero.


Somehow even that ratio sounds optimistic


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

BeamingNow said:


> Somehow even that ratio sounds optimistic


Sure, I guess absolute zero is optimistic compared to maybe girls on here hating you instead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread reminds me of 2010 SAS


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Lostbeauties said:


> Hmmm I wouldn't call that a crush, I'd say that's more of a liking for someone online. But I guess you can say crush, that word is pretty loose in any context I guess. I've heard there have been romance stories on here before that have turned into real life romances so I think that's pretty cool. Have you ever fallen for someone you met online?


I plead the 5th :grin2:


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

lizzy19 said:


> So I know I don't post much but I do read people's post sometimes, and you always seem so kind & thoughtful you're one of the few here. I can relate which is why maybe I feel somehow close to you, anyway I think I've seen you're picture(definitely not an ugly old cow) You would be a catch to any guy who would be smart enough to be interested in you.


Will you be my SAS crush? 0


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> This thread reminds me of 2010 SAS


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mabel Pines said:


> And the reciprocation rate is the reason why some of the males have now redirected googly-eyes towards other males. 0


Does that mean if you get rejected enough there will be a chance for us?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*pardon*

my view of the central, main word of this common phrase, I find 100% meaningless! my interpretation being.. 'like'? bless, praise, worship?

a note from current personal incoming financial services... pension...

REVOKE!! STOP! KILL! HOMELESS! POWERLESS! JOBLESS! THAT ALL CONFIG'D FOR ME THE MOMENT OR BIRTH. HIM! HE CAN'T!! HE WAS BORN A FOREIGN IMMIGRANT REFUGEE TERRORIST dd/mm/yy
CUT OFF ALL LIMBS, REMOVE ALL ORGANS. IF NOT DONE AT BIRTH, ENSURE IT'S DONE THE DAY AFTER. ALSO DO AT BAPTISM TOO. BURN HIM OR WHATEVVA, STAB. COOK. BLEED, BOIL. LAUGH
IF CURRENTLY AT HOME, ACTION IT NOW! RAM DOOR. HEAD GOES DOWN TOILET. WAIT FOR STILLNESS. BLACK BAG. DON'T DECLARE DEATH. JUST REMOVE FROM REGISTER
TERMINATOR PRINCIPLES. PUT IN TIME MACHINE BEFORE OR LATER. IF BORN 22/6/18, OBSERVE, TORTURE, let live? INCRIMINATE THE PARENTS. LABEL 666. NEVER NICE. ALWAYS HORRIBLE


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

In the past. I don't go off emotions/feelings anymore.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Had one but it was stupid lol. I have to admit though even now, if they somehow turned up and messaged me though I would definitely jump to talk to them.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had that, and probably never will.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Does that mean if you get rejected enough there will be a chance for us?


Man, I think you went and did it, lol.  You made Goku gay. My childhood nostalgia is ruined.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have twice. Only one turned into a serious relationship irl. But that didn't end so great so...no more of that for me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mabel Pines said:


> Man, I think you went and did it, lol.  You made Goku gay. My childhood nostalgia is ruined.


It's not gay, it's just broin out.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Neo said:


> :lol


It's true. I would have welcomed the idea back then, and did so on more than one occasion.

Now, not so much. It's funny how you change over time as you watch everyone else come and go..


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes! All the time. It feels like a crush and wanting to be with them but then I pull back and sort of ghost them. Then the process repeats with someone else. Oh sometimes it's several at a time and I get lost. Sometimes they pop up for me, like I don't even look for them. I have control, things never get serious, we're just friends! But it feels good! As long as it feels good. I do also enjoy feeling bad, because I know too much good leads to bad. So I force myself to feel bad like not contacting or messaging, you know, it makes me feel good in a twisted way. I deserve to feel bad with a little good. If I chase too much fantasies, I will get hurt. I learned my lesson on Prozac.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Suchness said:


> It's not gay, it's just broin out.


Cool.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Isn't that where nightmares come from?


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't think I could crush on someone I have never met in person.
Fantasize about meeting people you can truly relate, maybe?
But not to the point of feeling sick because of it, so no crushing I guess.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't think I've ever had an internet crush. A few relationships started over the internet but it wasnt like id had a crush on them already


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got a crush on Wanderlust. I want her to yell and swear at me in Vietnamese while holding a machete and looking at me like she wants to chop me up.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. I have a hard time imagining having a crush on anyone I never saw in person, or at least a footage of them as a live moving person. Not just a photo. But to be fair, I never really care to know what the person behind the username/avatar looks like in real life. To me, I rather I maintain the ambiguity and mystery of what that person could/might look like in my own head.


----------



## xHuman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nah I only like Grape and Orange Crush.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yes...it's only natural.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hate It Or Love It said:


> I plead the 5th :grin2:


Ha, I will use that one.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Suchness said:


> I've got a crush on Wanderlust. I want her to yell and swear at me in Vietnamese while holding a machete and looking at me like she wants to chop me up.


Damn bro. Get new fantasies or some


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a ton of crushes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I have a ton of crushes.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont know how anyone gets more than one at a time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That hot guy.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

...well there was this one time...


It predates the creation of this thread but the experience changed me as a person! So that's something.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I guess in a way I wish my fiance would come back to life and I would be with her again, even somewhere like here, she believed so much that we all live again, and I will be with her again.. idk..


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nekobasu said:


> I guess in a way I wish my fiance would come back to life and I would be with her again, even somewhere like here, she believed so much that we all live again, and I will be with her again.. idk..


I'm sorry for your loss and can't imagine what it's like to go through something like that...I've had a lot of exes but to lose a loved one in such a way? I'm sorry, man.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I have twice. Only one turned into a serious relationship irl. But that didn't end so great so...no more of that for me.


Wanna be my SAS crush? 0


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Mabel Pines wanna meet my Natsumi? Yeah I know she is dead but still.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't do crushes, I'm not in middle school. If I like a guy I'll straight up tell him! How he handles it is his business


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've had many of them before but not recently. I'm not emotionally engaged enough here these days for that to happen. But back in the good old days, when there were fights and things where the whole forum got involved, the adrenaline would send my romantic senses all over the place. I don't know if that makes any sense but I can't be bothered to explain.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Lostbeauties said:


> I don't do crushes, I'm not in middle school. If I like a guy I'll straight up tell him! How he handles it is his business


:clap


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yes this year i have 2 i like equally. but it's a secret to everyone




i don't very much have a crush on these other 2. however, in my opinion:

the prettiest girl on here, first letter is: (A) her username contains numbers.
this girl in particular i don't know why she gives the impression that she's one of those girls who unintentionally break guys' hearts left and right without giving it a second thought


the hottest girl, first letter is: (N)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> yes this year i have 2 i like equally. but it's a secret to everyone


(L) and (J)

thank you very much  :boogie


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

last year 2016/2017 i had a crush on a girl on another site. she was literally a fooking princess. her hair was almost red but not very red, and no she wasn't ginger. but veryy very beautiful to look at.

eh i'm sure everyone liked her even straight girls.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

No


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Nup


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Crush??? That is an understatement.

I assume all females in this forum as my lifelong partners AKA wives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Even when I was a regular poster here, circa 2014-2015, I never had any romantic crushes on anyone here. There were a handful of people I greatly admired, though. I'd keep up with their posts, engage conversations with them, and in the case of one in particular, take after their writing style in an effort to create my own and climb the writing ability ladder I made up. It felt cool being number 2 for some time. I might've even been number 1 for a bit there.


----------

